# Nereffid's A la carte polls



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The A la carte polls take a bunch of works (well-known and less so) and ask voters the simple question "Which of these do you like?"
The purpose is simply to get a perspective on what the general musical tastes on TC are.

*I'm not going to update this blog entry; for a full list of the polls you should go to my Google Sites page here.
The full list of works included in the polls is here.
And the complete leaderboard can be found here.
Both pages contain links from each work to the relevant poll.*

62 polls have been created so far (actually 63 because I split one into 2 parts).
Polls #1 to #21 were each based around specific years; most of the subsequent polls up to #53 have had some sort of theme; and from #54 they are simply random selections from a very long list of works (the list derives from the various TC recommended lists, plus some other lists I've created for myself in the past).

Here are the links to all year-specific polls, in chronological order:
medieval: http://www.talkclassical.com/39059-medieval-music-la-carte.html
1723:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38176-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1740-2: http://www.talkclassical.com/38529-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1779/80:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38223-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1791:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38414-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1815:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38195-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1824:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38346-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1839:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38456-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1853:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38114-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1859/60:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38521-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1874:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38273-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1875:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38502-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1884/5:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38430-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1895:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38082-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1910 (pt 1): http://www.talkclassical.com/38295-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1910	(pt 2): http://www.talkclassical.com/38304-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1919: http://www.talkclassical.com/38547-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1926:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38163-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1934:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38443-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1942:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38395-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1950:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38075-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1969:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38516-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
1976:	http://www.talkclassical.com/38212-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
Grawemeyer Award 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/38899-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
Grawemeyer Award 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/38918-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html

And here they are in poll order:

#1 (1950): http://www.talkclassical.com/38075-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#2 (1895): http://www.talkclassical.com/38082-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#3 (1853): http://www.talkclassical.com/38114-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#4 (1926): http://www.talkclassical.com/38163-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#5 (1723): http://www.talkclassical.com/38176-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#6 (1815): http://www.talkclassical.com/38195-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#7 (1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/38212-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#8 (1779/80): http://www.talkclassical.com/38223-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#9 (1874): http://www.talkclassical.com/38273-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#10.1 (1910): http://www.talkclassical.com/38295-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#10.2 (1910): http://www.talkclassical.com/38304-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#11 (1824): http://www.talkclassical.com/38346-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#12 (1942): http://www.talkclassical.com/38395-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#13 (1791): http://www.talkclassical.com/38414-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#14 (1884/5): http://www.talkclassical.com/38430-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#15 (1934): http://www.talkclassical.com/38443-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#16 (1839): http://www.talkclassical.com/38456-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#17 (1875): http://www.talkclassical.com/38502-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#18 (1969): http://www.talkclassical.com/38516-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#19 (1859/60): http://www.talkclassical.com/38521-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#20 (1740-2): http://www.talkclassical.com/38529-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#21 (1919): http://www.talkclassical.com/38547-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html

and the random polls:
#22: http://www.talkclassical.com/38590-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#23: http://www.talkclassical.com/38596-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#24: http://www.talkclassical.com/38622-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#25: http://www.talkclassical.com/38636-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#26: http://www.talkclassical.com/38648-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#27: http://www.talkclassical.com/38665-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html

The themed polls:
#28: http://www.talkclassical.com/38704-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#29: http://www.talkclassical.com/38723-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#30: http://www.talkclassical.com/38736-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#31: http://www.talkclassical.com/38748-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#32: http://www.talkclassical.com/38762-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#33: http://www.talkclassical.com/38773-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#34: http://www.talkclassical.com/38796-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#35: http://www.talkclassical.com/38812-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#36: http://www.talkclassical.com/38816-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#37: http://www.talkclassical.com/38846-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#38: http://www.talkclassical.com/38857-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#39: http://www.talkclassical.com/38899-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#40: http://www.talkclassical.com/38918-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#41: http://www.talkclassical.com/38940-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#42: http://www.talkclassical.com/38957-nereffids-la-carte-poll.html
#43: http://www.talkclassical.com/38986-audience-requests-iii-nereffids.html
#44: http://www.talkclassical.com/39029-sibelius-part-1-2-a.html
#45: http://www.talkclassical.com/39040-sibelius-part-2-2-a.html
#46: http://www.talkclassical.com/39059-medieval-music-la-carte.html
#47: http://www.talkclassical.com/39084-overtures-la-carte-poll.html
#48: http://www.talkclassical.com/39097-second-viennese-school-la.html
#49: http://www.talkclassical.com/39137-old-testament-la-carte.html
#50: http://www.talkclassical.com/39155-psalms-part-1-2-a.html
#51: http://www.talkclassical.com/39171-psalms-part-2-2-a.html
#52: http://www.talkclassical.com/39185-attention-seeking-poll-la.html
#53: http://www.talkclassical.com/39205-carl-nielsen-la-carte.html

And random polls again:
#54: http://www.talkclassical.com/39531-letters-larks-etc-la.html
#55: http://www.talkclassical.com/39544-last-beethovens-fifth-la.html
#56: http://www.talkclassical.com/39564-scheherazade-meets-bluebeard-la.html
#57: http://www.talkclassical.com/39573-noon-night-november-la.html
#58: http://www.talkclassical.com/39617-aida-nutcracker-etc-la.html
#59: http://www.talkclassical.com/39632-mahler-4-tchaikovsky-5-a.html
#60: http://www.talkclassical.com/39653-beethovens-7th-mahlers-9th.html
#61: http://www.talkclassical.com/39666-dowland-stockhausen-la-carte.html
#62: http://www.talkclassical.com/39671-salzburg-big-sur-la.html
#63: http://www.talkclassical.com/39716-pelleas-pulcinella-asrael-la.html
#64: http://www.talkclassical.com/39733-embryos-metamorphoses-la-carte.html


----------

